# best kayak cart for sand



## old man crick (May 8, 2014)

Any suggestions? Reviews?

I'll be using it on the Gulf Coast.

Thanks.

Crick


----------



## kiltman (May 8, 2014)

My guess would be anything with wide wheels.


----------



## old man crick (May 8, 2014)

Yes...I would agree. 

I'd really like to see some specific cart recommendations from folks that have experience using that particular cart on sand.


----------



## vanillagorilla (May 8, 2014)

http://www.wheeleez.com/kayak-cart-beach.php

these are the best but pricey. mine worked just fine over at st simons this past weekend. got mine off of amazon for $37 shipped. same as the ascend cart from bass pro for $65.

http://www.amazon.com/TMS-CART-CANO...TF8&qid=1399568707&sr=8-4&keywords=kayak+cart


----------



## Apex Predator (May 8, 2014)

There is no substitute for the Wheeleez on sand.


----------



## old man crick (May 8, 2014)

Thanks AP


----------



## 56willysnut (May 9, 2014)

I have a homemade PVC cart and I installed wide Power wheels tires from discarded toy jeep and they work great, floats over deep loose sand and leaves zipper marks to stump the chumps! LOL

I bought a pair of tires off ebay for $10,  

My kayak started out with the small inflatable tires from HF which i figured would be good for sand- all they did was leave two grooves cut into the sand- so you need to go wide.  I made my cart where the tires are just a bit wider than the kayak for stability offroad. Added two unions to be able to stow the kayak supports inline with the wheels to fit into my kayak. Also added two 90 deg fittings that fit into the scuppers so the kayak won't slide off while I'm towing it across the sand.


----------



## old man crick (May 12, 2014)

Very nice build, willy...thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheretofish (May 12, 2014)

I work for a company that specializes in this.
Check us out 
http://www.suspenzkayakstorage.com/

very high quality and will last you awhile


----------



## ChuckW3 (May 13, 2014)

I have 3 yak haulers, and hands down the big Wheeleez is worth the money.  It is the best on sand and hard pack.  Never had a problem on either.


----------



## old man crick (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info, fellas.


----------



## Caffeine (May 15, 2014)

My buddy made his cart and used a set of left-over wheels from his golf-bag cart.  Works pretty well.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 25, 2014)

Wheeleez!!!


----------



## 56willysnut (May 27, 2014)

*deep sand cart*

Wheeleze cart $140
  Homemade cart with power wheel tires  $40



  Don't get me wrong I would love to have one of the wheeleze carts but it kinda goes along the lines of owning a yeti cooler... when I win the powerball lotto I'll get one. Heck I'll get a couple of young beach broads to drag the yak thru the deep sand for me.


----------



## Justinarcher (Jul 21, 2017)

I've been looking around for a decent cart for sand, I found this cart -  https://www.outdoorveteran.com/best-kayak-cart-for-sand/
Anyone have any experience with the malone?

Thanks


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 21, 2017)

Justinarcher said:


> I've been looking around for a decent cart for sand, I found this cart -  https://www.outdoorveteran.com/best-kayak-cart-for-sand/
> Anyone have any experience with the malone?
> 
> Thanks


description states it only has a 150 lb wt. capacity


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 22, 2017)

how can you go wrong with this suggestion from Vinillagorilla?  Looks great.  I'd try it if I had a need.

http://www.amazon.com/TMS-CART-CANO...TF8&qid=1399568707&sr=8-4&keywords=kayak+cart


----------

